# OK which one of you blessed this one??



## cda (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.meadvilletribune.com/local/l ... 15434.html

Waid said concerns were raised about snow load, but the barn was designed for the heaviest snow loads possible in northwest Pennsylvania and had been billed as all-but-indestructible, he said.

At least five others built by Cover-All or a related company, Summit Structures LLC, have collapsed since 2002 — three of which were due to heavy snow on their roofs, according to the Associated Press

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-378842


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

You can thank the "I" codes AND their predicessiors (sorry for the phonitic spelling) for the load reductions of chapter 16. Just check out the track record of Walmart and roof collaspes. I would NOT be caught dead in a Walmart after a big spring snow when the "code" allows 17lbs per SQ FT load! Check out the Walmart record in Spearfish South Dakota. Two collapses in less than 3 years.  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

Yep! It will be a growing problem accross the US!  :lol: Sorry it is not funny it is serious :roll:


----------



## kilitact (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

First off, this is not a religious comment, even through the heading states blessed,  well maybe somewhat, when you wonder what in he.. was the designer not thinking about.      Do they just look at the pictures on page 317 in chap. 16 and pick a number and stamped it and build it. What about the requirement that the design snow loads be determine in accordance with ASCE 7.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

""""""""""""""""this is not a religious comment"""""""

I beg your budda. They are going to blame this on an act of God!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

which one? :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

All joking aside. Chapter 16 of the ibc is a farce. Even in the mid-alantic region you will have a spring event that will bring the roof down. My daughter had a VERY close call with "VALUE ENGINEERING" when a gas canopy collasped. If you find yourself in a big block store just after a major snow event take a close look at the bar joists (if exposed). If you see them rotating get the heck out!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

We have minimum roof snow loads established by a snow load study done 20 years ago. The state allows local jurisdictions to establish their own roof snow loads. With the ICC using a "ground snow load" number this would have resulted in a reduction of our roof snow loads by about 7 to 8 pounds.


----------



## Mac (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: OK which one of you blessed this one??

Were these the same guys that built the practice facility for the Dallas Cowboys?


----------

